# White spots on tonsils and adenoids



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

This is a little off topic -so forgive me but since there are so many knowledgable people I thought I would try.If I don't take acidopohlus every day, I develop white spots on my tonsils that eventually cause a cold. If I pry them off - they smell really bad.What causes them ?Also, my 4 year old son has been on antibiotics more than he has been off them. It has now come down to - that he needs to have his tonsils and adenoids removed as they are enlarged, infected and causing him not to drain when he has colds/sinus infections. I hate the idea of surgery especially since these suckers are supposed to be infection fighters.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know, but I would go to the Dr. It could be strep(especially if you have been exposed to little ones or schools, lots of it going around here). It could be thrush. But it definitely warrants a trip to the Dr. in my opinion. Hope you feel better. BQ


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Sounds like they might be cryptic.Are these semi-hard small chunks of stuff, that if you accidently bite on one, tastes VILE, and I think you said they do smell bad. Do they form in little pockets on your tonsils? If you answered yes, they are probably cryptic. That is when decaying matter catches there, and mixed with puss and stuff in your tonsils, if I remember right. No matter what, it's not a good thing.I used to try to push them out of my tonsils as soon as they appeared. (After LOTS of throat cultures, my gas reflex on my tonsils was practically non-existant.) If they come loose while you are eating, and you bite one, it is the absolute grossest thing.Little white spots usually signal infection, like strep throat. If you think you might have this, you need a throat culture, because untreated it can turn into rheumatic fever (affects your heart) or have kidney complications. Not to scare you, but I had a friend in school whose sister died from complications of strep.Mono and similar viruses can also leave little white spots.I had lots and lots of strep, and they didn't take out my tonsils. Some dr's don't think it's an instant cure and try to avoid it. Then I got a mono-like infection that was around in low-grade mode for months. And they discovered other probs with my adenoids...they were huge! and finally took them and the tonsils out. Afterwards, the doc told me my tonsils were in horrible shape, all cryptic and full of infection, and they really needed to come out.Talk to your doctor no matter what. This is not normal.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

yep these are them - smelly,hard, like popcorn. I have had htem off and on for years but honestly they are a permanent fixture unless I take acidophplus.I started wondering about them with all the talk about bacterial infection and IBS.What does cryptic mean?


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Hello,I had strep and mono over and over and over again in high school and had white spots of infection on my tonsils and in the back of my throat all the time!!!! Sometimes when I had strep it got so bad that the entire back of my throat was white (YUCK) Eventually when I was 16 they took my tonsils and adnoids (sp?) out... over Christmas.. what a present. At the time, the removal of my tonsils made me VERY sick, but it was the best thing that could of happened because I no longer got strep or mono ever again.The earlier in life you can get your tonsils out the better, your body reacts more violently the older you get. Of course I reacted badly to the anesthesia and vomited for 10 hours after the surgery (sorry) that it BAD on sore spots in the back of your mouth!If you or your son have to get them out, get them out... you won't have those spots anymore!!!!Good luck,Jill


----------



## NoSpice (Apr 25, 2000)

My 8 year old has had a "bad breath" problem for two years now. After numerous assurances that she had perfect dental health, I took her to an ear,nose,throat doctor. He found pus pockets on her tonsils. He said they pop and come back repeatedly. This was causing the problem and she would outgrow it in a few more years or she could have her tonsils taken out. This sounds like something different from what you have but the white spots on your tonsils just reminded me of my daughter.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

srhackett,YES!!! I get them, too. On and off. But it is not the white pus that comes with strep throat. They are harder and stink and can be ripped off. I have always wondered about them!!!


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

I used to get them too,but I take Zantac for acid reflux,and do my dip (below,) and they went away.I had my tonsils removed when I was young and do not believe in their removal! Only if it is absolutely ,no other way! I don't feel antiboitics are the way either! Seek and ye shall find! You can have reflux-which changes the ph in the mouth and sinus to create baterial and viral infection,without ever having the feel of heartburn!! Will the doctor be game to try Zantac first-or see a pediatric gastro doc for a second opinion!Meanwhile eating yogurt with fresh garlic will help! Make a dip! Fresh chopped garlic (one clove),in a cup of lowfat plain yogurt with fresh parsley,(or dried,) with a dash of cayenne pepper(opt.) and a dash of salt. You should see a difference after a few times with the dip. One clove a day max.,for an adult-otherwise can cause anemia. This dip has been a lifesaver for me~!Let me know how you do! Try this and get an opinion from the gasto guy!


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Sequioa-I find your post intriguing and well timed. Some times before my son gets sick with the colds/sinus infections, he wakes up in the middle of the night throwing up. This happened last night and two nights ago. I pondered this all night - I know what he ate didn't make him sick (as I had the same thing). I was trying to figure out what was making him throw up. Reflux would act this way. God how do I get a doctor to believe this? I had a tough enough time getting them to realize he was doing this on a monthly basis.Do you think this is an early sign of ibs for him? That I could not stand - as this is hell on earth.


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

I feel for your situation and this is what I would do. If you need a referral for insurance payment from his primary-plain out say I understand what you are saying,but I would like to see a pediatric gasroenteroligist, because he has vomited in the evenings at times. I have heard that acid reflux can cause respitory infections.If he/she is unfamiliar with this,that is not uncommon! If he feels that he can not refer you-find a recommended doctor through a friend or good local hospital and take him and pay yourself for the consult. I might question why any doctor would not give a referral though! There are many sites on line to familiarize yourself with Gastroesphageol Reflux Disease(GERD) Take it a step at a time and you will see how less anxious you will be knowing all the information that will give the power to make an educated choice. There are plenty of children that take Zantac and it can be for a variety of symptoms and diseases.Let me know how you do.PS Ihave have IBS and Reflux for many many years-Zantac has helped me grande! Don't be afraid-you will do the right thing!


----------

